# FSI Nozzle location: TB Spacer or in pipe?



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

Im heavily researching W/M prior to purchasing a kit, and I have settled on the DO stage 2 kit.

Now, I am just trying to understand the best location for injection. Seems like the two options for me are in a throttle body spacer, or right outside the intercooler outlet on the plastic pipe.

Advantage of spacer: avoid TB damage from the meth, better idea when running 100 octane?

Advantage of in pipe: increased cooling and IAT sensor accuracy, at the risk of damaging the TB.



1) How real is the possibility of damage to the TB?

2) Can the APR stage 2+ 100 octane map be run with injection at the throttle pipe and 93 octane without pulling much timing?


----------



## Brokenparts (Sep 8, 2012)

big_c02 said:


> Im heavily researching W/M prior to purchasing a kit, and I have settled on the DO stage 2 kit.
> 
> Now, I am just trying to understand the best location for injection. Seems like the two options for me are in a throttle body spacer, or right outside the intercooler outlet on the plastic pipe.
> 
> ...


Run a dual nozzle. Yes, you can run the 100 file this way. I just got mine set up and it is a big improvement.


----------



## big_c02 (Mar 7, 2013)

How does the dual nozzle work? Do you just do a T fitting on the hose and run a nozzle to the other location?

Has anyone compared running a spacer injection vs the lower throttle pipe and ran logs to see if the 100 octane tune can be supported without spacer injection?


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

big_c02

Dual nozzles work off a T yes. One pump line to two injectors. The pump runs at a progressive rate, and the injectors build more and more pressure until desired max boost level/largest nozzle port flow is acheived. Hope that makes sense.

So smaller nozzle and larger nozzle will both spray while pump is running, it just progressively gets stronger the more boost you make. 

I've had a few vehicles now running wmi and have learned a lot of stuff the hard way.


----------

